# Is it safe to let your dog eat a knuckle bone?



## Germanshepherdlova

I went to the store and bought each of my dogs a big beef knuckle bone. My question is, once they get all of the meat off of it, is it safe to let them eat the actual bone? I stopped giving them raw hide because it gave them an upset stomach. But I just want to know if this is safe.


----------



## wilbanks17

Depends on who you ask. I don't do it because Jag got choked on one of the bone pieces when he chewed it up.


----------



## NancyJ

And I had a dog crack his molar on one.........

I wish you could buy shoulder blades. My dogs have some of those from af riends farm and they were ice.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

Should be ok as long as their under supervision! Nero eats fresh lamb bones after we have had a sunday roast, He loves them after he has taken the meat of them he will crack open the bone to get at the marrowbone juices inside! We take away the sharp small pieces!!


----------



## wilbanks17

Usually lamb bones are much softer and not as brittle.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

One more detail, the bones aren't raw, I bought them at the pet store. I know that raw bones are safer, but bought them one and I suppose because they aren't used to eating raw meat, it gave them the runs. I had a very bad experience once with them eating a ham bone, and having a hard time passing it, now I am wary of bones but decided to try this knuckle bone. I haven't gave it to them yet though, I wanted to hear some opinions on it first.
Also Brutus, my german shepherd, is still at the vets (he underwent emergency surgery) and I wanted to give him a treat tomorrow to welcome him home.


----------



## wilbanks17

Germanshepherdlova said:


> One more detail, the bones aren't raw, I bought them at the pet store. I know that raw bones are safer, but bought them one and I suppose because they aren't used to eating raw meat, it gave them the runs. I had a very bad experience once with them eating a ham bone, and having a hard time passing it, now I am wary of bones but decided to try this knuckle bone. I haven't gave it to them yet though, I wanted to hear some opinions on it first.


I would recommend against it, but that is just me and based on my experiences. One which included a late night trip to the vet and a lot of $$ later.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I get them free from the butcher... They just hand them over when I ask for "dog bones"... Every once in a while they get the runs or throw up if they eat too much but for the most part they seem to enjoy them.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I'm wondering if our local butcher will gives us bones, sell them or what not. <3 I should check it out next time I'm in the area. 30 mins away! LOL!


----------



## Bebe

I have had dogs as small as a Papillion to as large as a St. Bernard and the vets say no bones. Period. 

Then I get my GSD and find the breeder gives her dogs 1/2 chicken in the summer when they don't like to eat as well. She said an uncooked chicken bone is ok but not a cooked bone.

I have given other dogs (not GSD) and they got sick from the tiny pieces they got off the bone. My vet wanted to shoot me. 

So, no bones for us. :thumbsdown:


----------



## ambentley

I brought some bones home from the butcher and my GSD buried one in the back yard, about a week later she unburied it and tried to bring it in the house. It was disgusting, still had some meat on it. I threw it away, I was afraid she was going to get sick. I won't do that again.


----------



## doggiedad

i don't give my dog the knuckle. i give
him center cut femur bones. once the meat is gone
he has it for several weeks. my dog had femur bones starting
at 9 weeks old. we had a Grey Hound when the pup came home.
our Grey Hound had femur bones. the first day the pup was home
he came into the house and picked up a femur bone and then
he went to the Grey Hounds bed and laid down with it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Knuckle bones, RAW, are safe. They are much softer than the leg (marrow) bones.

One thing to watch for with marrow bones is the marrow. It is VERY rich and fatty and can cause the runs for some dogs.

Right now my gang is happily gnawing away on some beef rib bones. None of my guys eat the actual bones - they just strip off the meat and then gnaw on the bones. I throw the bones away when I'm tired of stepping on them.


----------



## spidermilk

Raw knuckle bones here. He does gnaw a little on the ends of the knuckle bone and eat actual bone and it only comes off in tiny pieces. I've never had a problem with it. Also small bones in turkey necks... He does fine with them either way but he chews them instead of swallowing them whole or anything. Sometimes I maneuver them frozen into a kong so that they last longer.


----------



## Syaoransbear

I feed raw knuckle bones. The only bad experience I've had with a bone was a pork chop bone that got stuck in between his top teeth and I had to take it out.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

After reading these posts, It seems that raw is the way to go when giving your dog a bone. I will try it again, and hopefully their stomach won't get sick again. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## Courtney

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Knuckle bones, RAW, are safe. They are much softer than the leg (marrow) bones.
> 
> One thing to watch for with marrow bones is the marrow. It is VERY rich and fatty and can cause the runs for some dogs.
> 
> Right now my gang is happily gnawing away on some beef rib bones. None of my guys eat the actual bones - they just strip off the meat and then gnaw on the bones. I throw the bones away when I'm tired of stepping on them.


We also feed raw knuckle & marrow bones.

Yes, heed the warning with the marrow. We gave ours a large one that had alot of marrow. I totally let him indulge when eating it. He got REALLY REALLY bad runs from the marrow. It was awful & I felt so bad. Now we are careful of the size.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Courtney said:


> We also feed raw knuckle & marrow bones.
> 
> Yes, heed the warning with the marrow. We gave ours a large one that had alot of marrow. I totally let him indulge when eating it. He got REALLY REALLY bad runs from the marrow. It was awful & I felt so bad. Now we are careful of the size.


That explains then why my dogs ended up getting the runs real bad because the time that I gave them raw bones, they were also large with alot of marrow in them. I thought they got sick because they weren't used to eating raw, but now I believe it was to much marrow. Will try again, and this time I will be careful with the marrow.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

I give sliced knuckle bones. They are perfect and dont chip teeth and break down slowly. I love them and so do the dogs!


----------



## PupperLove

I give my dogs the knuckle bones from the store and have never had a problem with them. You do have to watch though so they don't break off and try to eat any pieces. I don't give them the bones often, but it really helps clean their teeth. Sounds like I might have to try to get a raw one though; how long before you all throw the raw bones out? I would probably give it to them outside. I don't want my dogs to get sick.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

I had a GSD who wore his teeth down to almost nothing. Tony was starting to wear down his and is not even 2. Keep a close watch on your dogs teeth because it well happen.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I have been giving Bianca knuckle bones (raw) fairly often, and not much other bones ot chews...but her teeth seem to be wearing down and I recently saw a new vet who said Bianca has some fractures off the ends of her teeth, so I think I am going to have to stop or else take them away once the meat is gone.


----------



## Chowgal

I give my dogs knuckle bones all the time. My lab/chow mix boy just eats the meat off it and leaves it. ~lol~

My chow girl buries her bones once she's gotten all the meat off, and my GSD mix girl tries to eat them, so I take them away from her , again, once the meat's gone.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Glad you all mentioned that about their teeth getting worn down because I knew that it helped clean their teeth, but never considered that they could fracture or wear their teeth down.


----------



## DDTBEMe

I put the raw bones in the freezer for 24 hrs. prior to giving them to my dogs. Freezing it kills any organisms in the meat.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

Do any of the dogs mentioned with wearing down teeth play with tennis balls by chance? Tennis balls are known for wearing down teeth


----------



## Chicagocanine

No, Bianca did not play with tennis balls before I noticed the wear on her teeth. The only things she really gnawed on were knuckle bones.

I have gotten her a few large Kong squeaky tennis ball-type toys more recently, however these are specifically made to be non-abrasive and not wear down the teeth (her teeth were already worn before she had these toys.)
I don't use actual tennis balls because they are too small to be safely played with IMO.


----------



## jillian

I don't give my dogs any bones that are cooked all the bones they get are raw. I get as many free bones as I want from the butcher and they usually have LOTS of meat on them too! Once a week they get a raw bone. I usually take them away after they have cleaned it off.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I only use raw bones as well, but I've stopped since Bianca's teeth have been wearing down so much... I may start just giving really soft bones like neck bones.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

When you give your dog a raw bone, how long is it good before it rots?


----------



## jillian

> When you give your dog a raw bone, how long is it good before it rots?


Not sure since I usually pick them up and throw them away once they are done getting the meat off and have chewed to their hearts content for the day.


----------



## onyx'girl

I agree with feeding only RAW FRESH knucklebones...the smoked or dried ones are very brittle and can splinter or cause tooth/gum damage. 
A fresh raw meaty bone is softer, and the cartilage is good nutrition. 
NEVER give smoked or bones that have dried out, fridge them if you want to give them after a chew session. 
Marrow bones can be dense(causing tooth damage) and the marrow can cause diarrhea as it is pretty rich. 


> from Bebe's post:
> I have had dogs as small as a Papillion to as large as a St. Bernard and the vets say no bones. Period.
> Then I get my GSD and find the breeder gives her dogs 1/2 chicken in the summer when they don't like to eat as well. She said an uncooked chicken bone is ok but not a cooked bone.
> I have given other dogs (not GSD) and they got sick from the tiny pieces they got off the bone. My vet wanted to shoot me.
> So, no bones for us.


Bebe, vets will tell you most anything when it comes to nutrition, it is best to do your own research.... I've fed raw for 4 years with no issues, but I know what I am doing, you must have knowledge of the diet for it to be safe.


----------



## PaddyD

Germanshepherdlova said:


> That explains then why my dogs ended up getting the runs real bad because the time that I gave them raw bones, they were also large with alot of marrow in them. I thought they got sick because they weren't used to eating raw, but now I believe it was to much marrow. Will try again, and this time I will be careful with the marrow.


I boil marrow bones because the marrow is easy to take out when boiled. I leave about 1/3 to 1/2 in then freeze them. We did have a bad experience at the beginning and learned from that. yikes what a mess


----------



## Bridget

Every time my dogs have had pork bones they get sick and vomit. Strangely enough, I can give them pork meat for training treats and it doesn't bother them, just the bones.


----------



## jillian

Pork bones are VERY bad for your dog whether they are raw or cooked. Pork will splinter regardless. This I learned from my butcher.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Sorry for not clarifying but I don't give my dogs pork bones not since I had a bad experience with a ham bone New Years of 2010. The knuckle bone that I am asking about is a beef bone.


----------



## onyx'girl

jillian said:


> Pork bones are VERY bad for your dog whether they are raw or cooked. Pork will splinter regardless. This I learned from my butcher.


Not true, I feed *RAW* pork bones with no problems. I feed neckbones, and some smaller rib bones. They don't splinter, but may be a bit dense. 
*Any cooked or smoked bone may splinter*. 
I won't feed any weight bearing bones from mammals unless it is young lamb or veal.


----------



## kiya

DDTBEMe said:


> I put the raw bones in the freezer for 24 hrs. prior to giving them to my dogs. Freezing it kills any organisms in the meat.


I have never heard of freezing killing germs, boiling yes but not freezing.

I have been giving my dogs raw marrow bones forever, my husband gets grossed out so to make him happy I stick them in boiling water for a minute. I always set the dogs up in a room with sheets on the floor or they have to lay on a towel to chew at least till the bones are clean. I've never gotten sick nor have my dogs. If they splinter they get thrown away.


----------



## Wolfie907

I don't give her bones, except when we go to good steak places, I'll generally order a porterhouse and give the the bone, with some intentional 'leftovers' attached. 

So only T-bones, once in a while, which she munches to a knuckle. The marrow is a bit rich for her, so it's only maybe once a quarter she gets something special.


----------



## schatzi14

4TheDawgies said:


> Do any of the dogs mentioned with wearing down teeth play with tennis balls by chance? Tennis balls are known for wearing down teeth


 Sheena's teeth are worn down to nothing..very bad. I have given her marrow bones at times, no more though. The dog needs to have something in her mouth at all times when she's outside. For the first 4 years she ran around with a basketball hanging out of her mouth, and I really believe that's what did it. She has played with tennis balls, but not as much as that basketball.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

schatzi14 said:


> Sheena's teeth are worn down to nothing..very bad. I have given her marrow bones at times, no more though. The dog needs to have something in her mouth at all times when she's outside. For the first 4 years she ran around with a basketball hanging out of her mouth, and I really believe that's what did it. She has played with tennis balls, but not as much as that basketball.


You think that the _basketball _was the cause of this? This concerns me because Brutus has a basketball in his mouth all the time when he is outside, I don't see any wear on his teeth yet-but he is only two.


----------



## schatzi14

Germanshepherdlova said:


> You think that the _basketball _was the cause of this? This concerns me because Brutus has a basketball in his mouth all the time when he is outside, I don't see any wear on his teeth yet-but he is only two.


Yes, I really do. My male played with the same toys, ate the same food, caught the same tennis ball..his teeth were fine. Sheena was obsessive with that basketball...*constantly* in her mouth when she was outside...I can't see what else it could have been. Since I took the baskeball away, she has substituted with the round ring made by Tuffies.


----------



## Roobear

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I went to the store and bought each of my dogs a big beef knuckle bone. My question is, once they get all of the meat off of it, is it safe to let them eat the actual bone? I stopped giving them raw hide because it gave them an upset stomach. But I just want to know if this is safe.





Germanshepherdlova said:


> I went to the store and bought each of my dogs a big beef knuckle bone. My question is, once they get all of the meat off of it, is it safe to let them eat the actual bone? I stopped giving them raw hide because it gave them an upset stomach. But I just want to know if this is safe.


no!! These are recreational bones not meant to be consumed past the minimal meat/tissue has been chewed off.


----------



## Gwyllgi

11 year old topic, plus OP has not been here since 2014.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

